# Breitling B01 debut party!!!



## O2AFAC67

And what a wonderfully memorable event it was! :-! Hosted here in Houston by Breitling and Zadok Jeweler's, the exclusive Authorized Dealer in this area for Breitling's brand new Chronomat B01 collection during the first 60 days of the model's availability to the public. Five other Authorized Dealers are in the area and they are of course eagerly anticipating the arrival of the new model in their establishments very soon.

The cocktail party commenced in the showroom at Zadok's at 5 PM and featured not only a huge collection of incredibly beautiful B01 examples (including a running "raw" movement visible in plexiglass) but a number of distinguished visitors and representatives from Breitling USA. I'll mention names as we go... ;-)

When I arrived (fashionably late), a gentleman was trying on a few different versions of the Chronomat B01 at the display counter. Helping him with a potential purchase were Mr. Patrick Cawthorne, Breitling's regional representative and Mr. Chuck Anderson, Breitling's national sales director...










The customer noticed my camera and allowed me to take a few wrist shots of the B01's he was trying on his wrist...










For some unknown reason, the customer mentioned to me that he was a doctor...:-s Hmmm.... Maybe that's why he was having trouble deciding on a particular piece...














































Success! He chose and ordered this one I believe... :-!










Meanwhile, the lovely Maria removed her own Callistino and modeled a particularly nice B01 for us... ;-) Solid 18K rose gold with diamond bezel and MOP diamond dial... b-)




























With a quick shot away from the display case we have, l to r, Mr. Efisio Farris, the owner of *Alcodoro Ristorante Italiano*, the owner of Lewis Jewelers and Mr. Scott Harris. Following this cocktail party and B01 introduction, Mr. Farris was our host at his amazingly elegant restaurant for a private dinner which was undeniably *first class*, just like the Chronomat B01 being launched that evening. :-! (Mr. Farris was wearing a beautiful gold Navitimer and Mr. Harris was wearing a two tone Chronomat Evolution.)




























Two more distinguished guests, Breitling aerobatic pilot Mr. David Martin and his lovely lady Martha (who happens to be a pilot as well)...










Martha's Chrono Cockpit...










David's "E"...










Refreshment break... Notice the sign beside Mr. Patrick Cawthorne... In the background is the world famous Mr. Bob Sendel of Zadok's... ;-)



















Yes, I'll have one of those, please... ;-)










Happy to be of assistance... 










My goodness that B01 Bomber was *strong*... :rodekaart o| But it sure was smooth...   Hey, that's not a B01!!  It's a Skyracer "Raven"...










and an Ivory dial Airwolf "Raven"...










How about a Limited Edition, 125th anniversary Navitimer with an amazing "Pan American Bronze" dial?... ;-)










There it is again, posing next to Martha's CC and attached to a very lovely wrist by the new and in person very beautiful "Air Racer" bracelet...










Time to solve the mystery. The lovely young lady wearing the beautiful 125th anniversary Navitimer is shown here on the left. She is Ms. Lisa Roman, Breitling Marketing Director from Wilton, Ct. :-! Martha, David and your humble correspondent are enjoying Ms. Roman's company of course...










Did I mention the B01 movement introduction coincides with Breitling's 125th anniversary? :think: :-s Well, there should certainly be a cake to celebrate, don't you agree? ;-) Mr. Chuck Anderson and Mr. Scott Harris may be tempted here...










And why not?... 










A good time was had by all... :-!










I'll conclude this brief report with a note of sincere appreciation and thanks for the gracious courtesy and kindness afforded us by our hosts. Another affirmation as to why the brand is so beloved and admired around the world. It is not just the product, it is the people who present and support it who make a devoted customer base honored and proud to own one of the *world's finest timepieces... * :-!

Best Regards,
Ron

PS. Please allow my impression of the new Chronomat B01... In a word, WOW! :-! For those who have misgivings about the cosmetic differences between the B01 and the Evolution, those doubts will disappear when you see the piece in person, at least they did for me. The bezel font surprisingly looks _right_ on the piece. The steeper bezel and smoothed rider tabs are a pleasure to view and they match the lines and compound curves of the case beautifully. There is no incongruity between any of the fonts (bezel, signatures and date wheel) and the myriad of dial options. Even the square field on the dial bi-secting the subdials looks good on the piece. The lume is well more than adequate and the legibility of every dial option I saw was very, very good. In my opinion, the "redesign" of the Chronomat to match the fantastic and innovative new inhouse movement is _"spot on"_ as our mates in the UK say. ;-) Like replacing the Allison with a Rolls Royce Merlin in the P-51 Mustang and making it a true thoroughbred... ;-) I think the B01 will catch on and be as loved and admired as all its predecessors. Just my .02 worth of course... ;-)


----------



## Don Indiano

Wow, what a party!

Thank you my friend for the terrific report, and we are very fortunate that you could take so many pictures at this event.
Don't know yet if I see a B01 in the near future, but this addresses many of my questions about it, and makes me want to try one on soon! :-!

Cheers mate,
Don


----------



## rik

Great report Ron, and I'm glad that it looks like you had a great time. :-!


----------



## Brice

Hi Ron.
Many thanks for sharing such a superb party ! :thanks
Looks like you had a great time with great people...
I'm quite eager to try that Chronomat...

Cheers, mate,
Brice


----------



## g-star

_a very huge thank you for the report and all those great pics. you always go the extra mile. cheers._


----------



## rcorreale

Thanks for the very informative report, it's much appreciated.

I will wait to see the B01 in person before making up my mind as for it's very hard to judge from the pictures if this watch will do it for me. I think it probably will but just can't be sure yet without trying one on.

Thanks again!


----------



## helderberg

As stated before, you have gone the extra mile. Great report and photo's. I have a reception with meal on the 23 of June and had no idea what to expect. Now I have a feel for what I will encounter. I do not think we will have all the "Celebrity" at our afair but good to have an idea. Thanks again for your report.
Best health, Frank.


----------



## G-Shock

Many thanks for the very informative report. The B01 looks stunning. One questions regarding the diver pro II. Is the clasp the same as the one fitted to the OR strap?


----------



## OB59

Thanks for the great report Ron. Looks like a fun time was had by all. I am looking forward to seeing the B01 in person. I'm not a fan of the Roman numeral dial (especially give the bezelel font) but I very much like the batons. Given your good taste Ron I am encouraged that I may like it more when I actually"see" it. Thanks again Ron

OB


----------



## The Avenger

Great report Ron |>

Great Pictures, Great food, Great guests and Great Watches.......GREAT :-!


----------



## iso1600tx

That was an excellent report Ron. It was a pleasure to meet you at the party. The event was amazing and I enjoyed meeting so many great, friendly people. The B01 is a beautiful watch. I love my 2-tone Chronomat Evolution, but I think the clean bezel design of the B01 looks nicer. My wife thinks the B01 has an art deco look about it. I didn't catch that at first, but I agree with her...it's a very classy looking watch.

-Scott


----------



## Fiery

Thank you for the exhaustive report and the nice pictures. I still don't like the B01, but it was nice to see it with different dials and different strap/bracelet config.

I'm starting to like the Airwolf Raven, but not with the ivory dial.


----------



## ruffy

That was pretty awesome


----------



## POBLACK

Is Maria single?


----------



## red_wagen

Thanks for the writeup and pics. Almost feels like I was there


----------



## PJ

Ron since you have an Evo how did the size compare. Did you see a blue dial B01 like my Evo?

Wonderful photos and review of the event:-!


----------



## gtopaul

Great write up and pics Ron! They can keep that Roman numeral dial though. Just doesn't seem to go with the rest of the watch.

Paul


----------



## Time2time

Hi Ron. Fantastic review and photo's!! Enjoyed it very much. 

I completely agree with your impressions of the B01. The watch draws some criticism through photo's, but in person it's a knockout!! I happened to see just two day ago the very watch the "doctor" fellow had selected for himself... slate dial with black subs, with stick markers. It absolutely was stunning!!! The dial, bezel, new tabs, slightly reshaped case and bracelet all look amazing, and the dial on that specific watch tugged at me in a way we're all too familiar with around here!! It is definately going on the top of my list... if I hadn't just made a couple of large watch purchases I would have grabbed it on the spot. 

Anyway, great review and impressions... I think Breitling really nailed this one, despite some of the early questions regarding the redesign. I can't wait to park one on my wrist.

Cheers!

Ross


----------



## Polly

Thanks for this great review |>

And wowww...i really like the salmon color bezelfont and croco strap on the Chronomat B01 

One thing i can't put my finger on is why Breitling chose to introduce the B01 manufacturer caliber in the Chronomat and not the Navitimer,since the Navitimer is more or less the foundation of Breitling.

Paul


----------



## Broker

Wow, what a great review and photo collection.

Scott, what did Ron buy? I know he had to walk away with something.


----------



## Coroner

How thick is the watch?


----------



## GregNYC

Great report, Ron, with lots of pictures and good info! Events like this are certainly what make me appreciate Breitling!


----------



## GregNYC

And oh yeah, what did *you* buy!!


----------



## Willows

Now that's my kind of party! :-!

I managed to try a B01 on in London a few days ago. I was really unsure about the bezel from the pics online, but in the metal it's a stunning watch! So many beautiful dial combinations ... and that bracelet, wow! 

Good to see the raven models landing too.

Great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## philipa42000

Thanks for the review!!


----------



## Verner

They certainly know how to throw a party.
Wouldn't mind a pint or two of that B01 Bomber!

;-)



Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## davidjewels1

I do agree that the watch does draw criticism from the photos. I actually own the BO1 in stainless steel with stainless steel bracelet and black onyx dial with silver zones and it is very very eye-catching. I get a lot of attention when i wear this watch. I am also on the verge of purchasing the 18K version with the mother of pearl dial and diamond bezel on a leather strap. I'm tempted to go for the 18K pilot bracelet, but for some reason feel that the gold bracelet will ruin the overall look. Does anyone here agree that sometimes a timepiece looks better on a leather strap instead of the whole bracelet thing?


----------



## Lemaniac40

Damn that is why Breitling is Numero Uno!

All of their watches are to die for.


----------



## RJRJRJ

davidjewels1 said:


> Does anyone here agree that sometimes a timepiece looks better on a leather strap instead of the whole bracelet thing?


Thats how I feel about the Navitimer. I have the bracelet for mine but it just 
sits in the box since I have leather on it.


----------



## FranClar

Great review, thank you :-!


----------

